# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Lojërat kompjuterike

## LOGIC

Përshëndetje programera shqiptare
Desha te ju bej disa pyetje lidhje me krijimin e lojërave për PC
A kushton shtrenjte apo është vështire po te bëhen disa programera shqiptare bashke për ta krijuar një loje? 
Kështu qe kisha pas dëshire p.sh. te ishte një loje shqiptare e krijuar nga shqiptaret, shembull loja Prince of Pesia The Two Thrones te ishte një loje për Skënderbeun si nje figure e madhe historike...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=66867

Lart ke nje teme qe ben fjale per lojen e skenderbeut.

----------

